# Larry got me all excited.......................



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 12, 2007)

He's been hanging his meat all over the place and got me WAY excited! I decided to do a couple of top rounds for lunch for the upcoming week. Sorry no sammie pictures, that will have to wait until tomorrow!



 

 




 

 


Both were 2 + pounds. I gave them a quick dose of woosty sauce and a generous rubbing of Big Rons regular and one got the heat. Tomorrow is sammie time for lunch and probably dinner also. Thanks for getting me all excited Larry!


----------



## Big Ron1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks awsome!  Great job Nick.  You aren't lying, Larry photos have almost got me motivated until I checked the weather report and saw 102 was the high for today.   I cooked inside today!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Nick that food looks good man!!! Very good job!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Unity (Aug 12, 2007)

Mmm, beefy sandwiches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks great!

--John  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2007)

Yum !

I want sum beef !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad I'm able to excite someone!     Nice looking meat Nick!  Don't forget the sliced onion and horseradish for the sandwiches!


----------



## john a (Aug 13, 2007)

You'll be eating good at lunchtime next week Nick. Gonna have to hide them from the others guys though.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Mighty fine Nick!


----------



## Unity (Aug 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sorry no sammie pictures, that will have to wait until tomorrow!


Pictures! Pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rah, rah, rah! 

--John  8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 13, 2007)

Man that looks fine Nick, Bad Larry Bad BOY!


----------



## Griff (Aug 13, 2007)

Nick, that beef looks super.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 13, 2007)

Great job Nick, what cut of beef was that, or did I miss that info>


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought it said top round when I first posted [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Great job Nick, what cut of beef was that, or did I miss that info>





			
				Puff said:
			
		

> I thought it said top round when I first posted [smilie=a_whyme.gif]



Yuppers, it was top round, just like Larry! Thanks for the idea Larry, FANTASTIC!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":95zfoch7]Great job Nick, what cut of beef was that, or did I miss that info>





			
				Puff said:
			
		

> I thought it said top round when I first posted [smilie=a_whyme.gif]



Yuppers, it was top round, just like Larry! Thanks for the idea Larry, FANTASTIC![/quote:95zfoch7]
Who's Larry? 
And why do you love his meat so much? :?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Where's the popcorn?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

Had to give big rons a try. Not bad, but I like wolfe bold better.


----------

